# Merc tuning



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

I know this is not strictly TT but I know someone will be able to point me in the right direction with this one. My day job car is a CLK230K. Its now out of official warranty so I want to chip it and liven up the supercharger via a smaller pulley. I just don't seem to be able to find anyone in the UK. It seems there is a lack of merc tuners unlike Audi/VW.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My Dad had his SLK done by these people, here are the specs for your car,

http://www.upsolute.com/db/ger/datenblatt_eng.php?s_FZName=clk&ID=203

The agents in this country are CCC Technology.

Simon Coe runs it, very helpful chap give hime a call

http://www.ccctech.co.uk/chiptuning.php?make=Mercedes


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

try

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

http://www.birdsauto.com/www/ and no it's not a porn site, as the name may suggest!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Fully endorse Jam's recommendation for Bird's...if their Merc tuning is as good as their BM tuning you will not be disappointed


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I know this is not strictly TT but I know someone will be able to point me in the right direction with this one. My day job car is a CLK230K. Its now out of official warranty so I want to chip it and liven up the supercharger via a smaller pulley. I just don't seem to be able to find anyone in the UK. It seems there is a lack of merc tuners unlike Audi/VW.


Used to really enjoy my CLK230K - I'd be interested to hear about your mods if and when you get them done, and what they have done to the performance of the car....don't like the new model much though. :-/


----------

